# Gounod's sacred music within his Faust



## jddrey (Nov 20, 2011)

Where in Gounod's _Faust_ does he quote or refer to a theme in his sacred music?

I am trying to figure out if Gounod has used his musical ideas and elements from the time when he was interested in sacred music within his _Faust_. Are their any specific arias where we can here Gounod quoting his sacred music, implying that there is a greater power at work?

Any other comments on Valentine's "Avant de quitter ces lieux" are welcomed as I have recently learned it was not part of Gounod's original work.


----------

